# Looking for support and insight



## kellehbeans (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, and I am at my wit's end, and still refuse to believe that I may have IBS, but am still going through tests to perhaps diagnose an IBD. A little background:

- I have regular BM, all small hard stool. I actually cheer if I have a full formed one (but tends to look like somebody has peeled tree bark off of a dying tree) Occasional D.

- I have passed a blood clot and some blood, has been passed off (not had an occult blood stool test).

- I pass a lot of mucus, A LOT, and sometimes it can be on its own.

- Pain is mainly all over, but particularly sharp pain on left-side, adjacent of navel. Others include upper right, and lower right.

- I DO NOT respond to IBS medications.

- I respond very badly to high-fibre diets which makes my pain worse and yes I drink a lot of water. My body also responds badly to laxatives and stool softeners/bulkers.

- Tenesmus is always there.

- I never feel empty - even after D.

- Fatigue is ridiculous

- Suspected of also having GERD, but no confirmation yet.

- My FBC has come back normal twice.

- Calprotectin stool test came back normal.

- Suspected stomach ulcers but H.Pylori bacteria test was negative, as was a bacterial culture test.

- CRP Proteins are fine - apparently ruled out Coeliac's.

- Occasional night sweats/pain in middle of night

- Very noisy bowels

- Low-FODMAP definitely did not work

I'm really struggling because I cannot find anything that really works for me. Low residue diet is about the best thing the only thing that does help, but not completely.

Does anybody have any stories/can relate? Does anybody have anything else I can try to try and relieve this? Anybody find out anything else was wrong and not IBS? On another note, I have finally been referred to a GI, but I have to wait until September the 10th until I get to see them, so any kind of endoscopy, colonoscopy or x-ray tests are out of the question until then. Are there any particular tests I should ask to have?

Thanks, sorry if this is a bit lengthy,

Kelly


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Normal calprotectine levels pretty much rule out IBD. There is not a single treatment that works for every IBS. IBS is not a specific disease, it's an exclussion diagnostic.


----------



## AlexandraAlexandra (Aug 30, 2015)

Hy, can you tell me more about your other symptoms (you said something about pains)? Do you have anything else, like heart pains (like someone stabb you), aritmia, tachycardia? or moments when you can't fill your lungs with air? or any kind of articular problems?
And how long ago do the problems started?

Looking forward for your answer!


----------

